# Bigfoot 9.5!!!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

A HUGE Heavy package with CAO on it arrived today as I was heading out to the VA. I was already running behind so it sat in the house til my return. The Foot dropped an Atomic Bomb on my A$$ that I will never forget! Just Incredible. This humidor is beautiful. The humi is filled with 105 original Gold Maduros tht came from 
CAO's Escaperate. Can't wait to try one cause the look and smell outstanding. Love all the other smokes,hats and the sweet looking ashtray too Your generosity is amazing Brian. The funny thing is when Brian posted he was going to Bomb someone I was laughing thinking that poor SOB is really going to get their A$$ handed to 'em and come find out its me:brick::lol: I am truely humbled and feel honored to be blown to pieces by The Bigfoot 9.5. Thank you Brian. You are an awesome BOTL:biggrin:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Absolutely amazing.

Only Brian can make David bow down like that...


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

What the Hell can you say about a bomb like that, besides WOW?!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey, I'm just trying to pay back David for all of the stuff he does for everyone on this board...it is a small dent compared to what he sends out on a weekly basis.

all of the cigars except the sampler packs) are from my stash. the oddesseys are from 2001, the CAO millienum coffin is from 2000, both no longer being made. The cigars in the humidor are from 2004 and the box of Americas, MX2's, and anacondas are from their original release years...the america was month one of its release as were the Sopranos.

Enjoy the cigars David, you deserve it big time!!!

Bigfoot 9.5
I'm baaaack!!!


----------



## dmoby (Jun 16, 2007)

The CAO Maddie from that humi are my favorite cao with out a doubt, nice bomb.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Incredible!!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

This is madness whats wrong with you people!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm completely speachless!


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

That is truly AMAZING!!! And well deserved. Very Generous Hit.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

That is one of the greatest hits I've ever seen. Awesome swag and cigars.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Very well deserved! Bravo!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oh Smack--Would not have expected anything less from the Man himself--9.5. I echo your sediment about Davids show of force and generosity here also.

Brian your generosity here is overwhelming. Gotta tell you Brian you really know how to Put a Hurtin on someone--- Truly awesome hit on a Truly awesome BOTL that is SmokinJ--Wow!

* DELICIOUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome hit Brian, that is incredible!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Just awesome!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful Brian. Yo David, ya kno that feeling you have in your stomache and heart right now? Well Brother thats exactly how you spread the luv w/your generosity. A great explosion from and to a great BOTL!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy $h!t that is one serious beating!!! Nice Brian!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is a truly awesome hit, David Brian sent me some of those original release sopranos too and they really are smoking amazing right now.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats amazing Brian....Speechless Very NIce david


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Amazing hit Brian on a truly desirving BOTL!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Absolutely incredible... Awesome hit Brian. David, you definitely deserve everything you get, including that bada$$ hit...


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Damn! Another serial stomping! :biggrin:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

holy moly !!!! thats very very nice !!!!! you deserve them david for real!!!!! way to crush the big guy man , thats very generous ! WOWWWW


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Hats off to both of you. You both are outstanding BOTL. 

David enjoy each and every one of those smokes you deserve them!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:brick: Man, that looks like a sale!! :biggrin:

Awesome hit there!!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

*W O W !*


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! :dribble: enjoy....


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!!!! I think we have a new winner for best hit ever....


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy shit man! If anyone deserves it, its you for sure.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

just insane! about all i can say!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy Crap!!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

You lucky bastid!!!! Now THAT'S an awesome hit!


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

man, thats a huge hit.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

kudos to both involved!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

My god...

What ? No LX2's ? Pfft....


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I am so Jealous! Great hit on a great guy. Awesome!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome hit!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Scoop said:


> Hats off to both of you. You both are outstanding BOTL.
> 
> David enjoy each and every one of those smokes you deserve them!


Very well said. :dribble:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Way to go Brian! David is very deserving of this hit!


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok I think it's time for a forum shrink cause this place is going crazy!
that wasn't a hit, it was a grand slam x2. Awesome!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Incredible hit - WTG Brian. David deserved to get blasted to little bits. I thought I felt the after shocks last night at the house.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I see there are a few brothers that have never seen a Bigfoot hit.'''

Brian teaches destruction, total destruction.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

GOOD GRIEF!

What a HIT!

That is just awesome!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Man when Brian decideds to lay down the smack down you better run and hide! WOW!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Well so much for Bigfoots retirement!I knew he couldn't stay out of the fun for very long!OUTSTANDING hit on a great BOTL!!!:dribble::biggrin:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Unbelievable!!


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Brian,

Great hit on a very deserving brother.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Another truly amazing hit from Brian.

Well done sir.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Massive hit ... That Bigfoot is living up to his name. Great BOTL.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Once again, the man demonstrates the ability to humble most anyone. Very nice and very generous Brian, as always!!!!!!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

....... I have nothing to say about that. I am utterly speechless. Now that is what I call a smackdown on an EXTREMELY deserving botl!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

haha......sweet 6lb 8oz beautiful baby jesus!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::whoohoo::whoohoo:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

like....what do you say to that? seriously? just incredible... i dont even know what to think...wow...just wow...


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

HOTY Hit Of The Year..... nothing more needed to say!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:
That is truly incredible - and well deserved! Bigfoot and smokinj are two of the finest BOTLs you will find! Good to see that Bigfoot has not lost a step.:biggrin:


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Holy crap! Amazing hit, could not have happened to a more deserving BOTL!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow my jaw hit the floor when I saw those beauties. That's crazy atomic bombing right there. Hope your humi is big enough.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Brian that is truly amazing stuff right there!!,David your are a well deserving recipient for sure great pick up,those Americas look good to me,as well as all of those Cao's do...


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats off the chain..


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

That is a awesome hit on a much deserving BOTL!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Outstanding hit!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribbleid I mention:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:

Words can't describe your kindness. Very, very nice job. Whatta a demolition.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Dang pwned


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

holy crap im seriously speechless that is the most amazing thing ive ever seen seriously wow thats incredible


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Unreal. Unreal. I tell you what though David, if there's a guy that deserves a hit from such a BOTL as Bigfoot - you're it! Enjoy the booty SJ - I know you will!

Brian, you are just amazing man. Abso-freaking-lutely AMAZING! WOW!

CD


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Wow...*

Speachless... 
That's an awesome gift...
My jaw still can't close.
:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

He's at it again...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Ceedee said:


> Unreal. Unreal. I tell you what though David, if there's a guy that deserves a hit from such a BOTL as Bigfoot - you're it! Enjoy the booty SJ - I know you will!
> 
> Brian, you are just amazing man. Abso-freaking-lutely AMAZING! WOW!
> 
> CD


^^^ What Chris said ^^^ A m a z i n g


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Well Derserved!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome Brian! You are the ultimate BOTL!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

thats is absolutely insane!!!!!!! but dude i should warn you...your playing with fire!!!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> thats is absolutely insane!!!!!!! but dude i should warn you...your playing with fire!!!!!!


Please do not try this at home, I'm a trained professional!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg thats awesome


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Holy crap, me and speedy were talking about this the other night. This is way crazier than I thought it was going to be! That is the best hit I have seen since I joined the board a little over a month ago.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome Brian Just AWESOME:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Bigfoot strikes again. great hit on a true BOTL


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy crapoly....stomped by Bigfoot


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Imagine if he had his whole foot??


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

TOJE said:


> Imagine if he had his whole foot??


:roflmao:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats not a 9.5 thats a 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

greatest hits by and to the best Botl's ever


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet hit


----------

